# Arsenal



## vraad (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi.

I'm interested in contributing to the E.N.Aresnal line.  I've tried emailing someone and got no response, so I'm trying this method of communication.  

I am willing to help out in any way I can with existing projects and I have a few ideas in mind for submissions of my own (could someone please point me to the submission guidlines?)  Who do I need to talk with about these things?

THANKS

Chris


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd be willing to discuss Arsenal projects with you, though I'm not the official line manager (the line manager has some real-world issues taking up time). We actually have three lines: E.N. Arsenal, E.N. Armoury, and E.N. Adventurer.

The first thing you'd need to do is pick a weapon, armor, or adventuring topic. So far we've done spiked chains, whips, two-bladed swords, hooked hammers, and pistols, plus chainmail bikinis. Others are in the works. (Indeed, some are even finished *cough cough* and are just waiting for layout. *cough*) Shields, clubs, bastard swords, musical instruments, hammers, larceny, others.

Most projects are written by one person, then edited and critiqued by a group of other writers before they are laid out. So, what would you be interested in?


----------

